# Thank...whatever



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm so glad I'm not the only person out there that has done this. What a lonely feeling - it always gets my at night, on my own in bed, in the dark - how pleasant to ponder death, heaven/hell, why am I here, etc etc while trying to sleep. 

Has anyone found a way of dealing with this?

I'm still glad I'm not the only one thats had this. This is when I truely start to think I have lost the plot completely.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm sorry...that was in reply to http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1204&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15 <-- This thread.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

if you wish, post your reply there and myself or a moderator will remove this post.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

Revelation said:


> if you wish, post your reply there and myself or a moderator will remove this post.


Done


----------

